# My poor sick kitten



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Our youngest cat is very sick. We took him to our vet on Thursday after he'd been throwing up for two days. The vet looked him over, poked his belly and said he had gas. He gave him some gas medicine and told us he'd be better in a few days. I don't want to talk bad about the guy, he's like 100, but we're never going there again.

The next day we called the feline hospital in the city about 1/2 from us and they said they couldn't take him until Monday (today). He got a lot worse over the weekend. He was not eating and only sipping a little water. He also developed diarrhea. So this morning we called the feline hospital and they said they were full until Wednesday. We told them he was very sick. They still wouldn't take him. We said he'd be dead by Wednesday. That's when they referred us to another cat hospital.

The poor guy is now on an IV and they're running tests. It's going to be expensive, but he's such a sweet little guy, only about a year old, we just couldn't put him down. 

His name is Toby. If you guys can keep him in your thoughts and prayers, that would be greatly appreciated.

Vicki


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Ohhh, you must be so worried, Vicki! Sounds like the veterinary care in your area is not very good. Even the local farm vet we go to will take an emergency on a moment's notice. Could've been something he ingested - or maybe a parasite or virus. 

I had a dog in my childhood who contracted a mutant strain of parvo when she was about 1. She was so sick. Couldn't even raise her head. But they gave her IV's and she got better and lived to be 14. Hang in there. I know it's tough.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty, Vicki.  Be sure the vet checks for hairball impaction, as symptoms can include vomiting of undigested food, retching, inability to defecate, diarrhea, and swollen abdomen. I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Awww... What a terrible bunch of vet hospitals you have in your area. I'm so sorry. Hope the little guy recovers! I know how upsetting that is.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, you guys, for the support.

The hospital we ended up at seems very competent. We called a little bit ago and they said the X-Ray didn't show any blockage. That's really good news. They think once he gets hydrated he will be much better, but it's still a little touchy right now.

I appreciate all of your good wishes!

Vicki


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Sometimes our furry friends are born with abnormalities.  
And sometimes they are just extra sensitive for a short while.
Sounds like your kitty is the latter.
Expect that you will be posting soon to tell us the kitty is all better.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, it's so hard to see them unwell! I'm glad that things are looking up a little, but I'll keep you and kitty in my prayers.

One of the amazing things about cats is how quickly they can bounce back when they do get proper treatment, even if they were in a dreadful state before.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I hope your little kitten gets better soon. They're such delicate things even though they pretend they aren't. I'm going to go pet my kitties now.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Paw-sitive purrs sent. There are some nasty intestinal bugs--hope it's one of them and not a virus. Giardia and tricho...can be bears but better than some of the alternatives. Glad you got somebody to see the little guy.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you, everyone! I'll definitely post tomorrow after speaking to the hospital again.

I have a very good feeling about the care he's getting. I think he will bounce back. 

Amy - I hope so too. Fingers crossed.

Vicki


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Poor little kitty.  I'm looking forward to good news tomorrow.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Sending your little kitty all my good thoughts, Vicki. It's so awful watching them go downhill and not knowing how to help. Glad he's at a good hospital now and hope he's back on his paws soon.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, absolutely in my thoughts and prayers, it's terrible to see animals suffer.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I had a dog in my childhood who contracted a mutant strain of parvo when she was about 1. She was so sick. Couldn't even raise her head. But they gave her IV's and she got better and lived to be 14.


That sounds like the Beagle in my signature. IIRC, vet at the time said he had something comparable to hepatitis in humans. He almost died. He was on IVs. Dr. Burke pulled him through. Lived to 12 years. My current dog, a Border Terrier, is named Burke in honor of that long ago vet Dr. Burke.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Victorine, I sincerely hope your little guy recovers - we've got a slightly different problem here, Elita's teen-kitten "Lulu" has gone missing (but our other one is here).  You can imagine what's going through our heads right now, we're constantly breaking down into tears


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Also, yes, we need more animal hospitals. Our pets are _so much more_ than just "mindless animals", they're our children.


----------



## Starbuggle (Sep 18, 2011)

our kitty had an inherited liver disease & died at 12 months. Was absolutely devastated. Still miss the little blighter & that was 6 years ago. Hope your kitty continues to get better & lives a long and happy life x

Sent from my Galaxy S2


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your little kitten. I really hope he gets better soon.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

MrPLD said:


> Victorine, I sincerely hope your little guy recovers - we've got a slightly different problem here, Elita's teen-kitten "Lulu" has gone missing (but our other one is here). You can imagine what's going through our heads right now, we're constantly breaking down into tears


I hope you find your kitten! When my roommate's cat went missing, we finally heard her meows coming from UNDER a nearby apartment building, after 3 days of searching. It seems like cats have some weird obsession with trying to get under apartment buildings. My cat has tried to do it as well, in an entirely new neighborhood. If you go searching for your cat, remember that they sometimes like small places, especially if they're not used to the world outdoors.

Vicki, I'm glad you were able to find an animal hospital that would take your little guy in!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that Toby is sick, but I'm glad you found someone to see him.  And my kitties and I wish him a speedy recovery.

Here in Austin we have Emergency Animal Hospitals that open up when the regular vets close - so late evenings, early mornings and holidays.  They will see you no matter what.  And I am very glad. I think all of my kiddos has made a trip to the Emergency Hospital at least once...


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh poor  baby!!  Saying prayers for little Toby!  It's terrible the vet care  he received previously.  I know how it is to care so much about your animals because they are so special.  I'll be checking for updates today!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Awww...poor little guy. Sending mojo his way, I hope the IVs do the trick and he feels better.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Sad news, Toby passed away this morning. We are so sad. The kids are in school and don't know yet. That's going to be so hard, telling them.

Thank you all for your kind words. Paul, I hope you find your kitty.

Vicki


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Vicki, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh no, that's so sad.  At least you gave him a fighting chance in a hospital, but I'm sorry he didn't make it.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss Vicki   Rest in Peace Toby, my kitties at the bridge will show you around.

Did they figure out what was wrong?  Panleukopenia came to mind as I started reading your thread.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh no.    I'm so sorry.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Buttercup said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss Vicki  Rest in Peace Toby, my kitties at the bridge will show you around.
> 
> Did they figure out what was wrong? Panleukopenia came to mind as I started reading your thread.


They don't know yet, they are going to do an autopsy. We should know more later in the day.

Thank you all for your kind words. It's amazing how attached we get to our little animals. He was part of our family.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP little Toby.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh NO!!!  I am SO sorry!  I was so hoping and expecting some good news today.  I am so sorry for your loss.  I'm so sad for you.  Rest in Peace Toby.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Vicki, I am sorry for your loss of Toby.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about poor Toby. I lost my dog this year, as well, and I know how painful it is.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh NO.  I am sorry for your loss.
I have kitties at the bridge too and they will make sure that he's well-received.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Vicki,
I'm so sorry you lost Toby. My favorite kitty of all time was our gray Miss Kitty we got at a shelter. She was the last of the litter and very beautiful. When she got older, I pulled the stairway in the garage down so she could play in our attic away from the country critters. She played in the attic many days and always slept in our bed at night. Well, a _ _ _ _ tomcat came into the attic and attacked her before I could get to her. Putting her down made me extremely sad. 

I try to think of the good times because she was so sweet and playful.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry, Vicki.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Well they found out the cat had swallowed some string. It got tangled up in his intestines and had cut through them. The poor thing. The string didn't show up on either one of the X-rays they did.

The kids are heart broken of course. The worst thing is to listen to my youngest daughter crying. 

Vicki


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Well they found out the cat had swallowed some string. It got tangled up in his intestines and had cut through them. The poor thing. The string didn't show up on either one of the X-rays they did.
> 
> The kids are heart broken of course. The worst thing is to listen to my youngest daughter crying.
> 
> Vicki


That is _so_ sad. At least you know what happened, so you don't have to be concerned for your other cat(s) that it was something contagious.

It is so difficult when our children are hurting too. You did the best you could for your beloved Toby.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh, Vicky, I'm so sorry.

Sending hugs and prayers your and your family's way.

Too soon to think of this yet, but when we lost our pets, it always seemed to help my kids when we had a little funeral. Each of my boys would write (or tell me so I could write) their thoughts to read when we said good-bye. I always read the Rainbow Bridge aloud, too.

Hugs.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh the poor little guy. I'm so sorry for your loss, Vicki. Big hugs.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. Your support means a lot to me. I've got such great friends on here. 

Vicki


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so sorry... just no real words.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am so very sorry to hear about your loss, my thoughts are with you and your family. Hugs, lots of them.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Truly shocking, especially as he sounded as if he was rallying. 
I'm so glad you did everything you could though. You did your best...and gave him a fighting chance. 
G x


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Sad news, Toby passed away this morning. We are so sad. The kids are in school and don't know yet. That's going to be so hard, telling them.


Oh Victorine - I am so very sorry to hear this  So frustrating too that you did everything you could but were stymied by the very system that's supposed to HELP you 

I don't want to make a fuss of this but, yes, we found Lulu, in an open-top concrete lined water tank, the opening of which is 3 METERS high in the air (10') at our neighbour's house. The neighbour wasn't home but I had to go check, thankfully Elita was with me because she could hear Lulu's crying. The fire-brigade was called in and they had her out within the hour.... neighbour still didn't show up.

I'm so very glad we've found her - but it raises a lot of questions. Also, we'll be calling the RSPCA (PETA) on this neighbour because he has cages and cages of poultry scattered around his "home" (more like a dump) in appauling condition with many dead birds in the cages and it smells rank/sick.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

MrPLD said:


> Oh Victorine - I am so very sorry to hear this  So frustrating too that you did everything you could but were stymied by the very system that's supposed to HELP you
> 
> I don't want to make a fuss of this but, yes, we found Lulu, in an open-top concrete lined water tank, the opening of which is 3 METERS high in the air (10') at our neighbour's house. The neighbour wasn't home but I had to go check, thankfully Elita was with me because she could hear Lulu's crying. The fire-brigade was called in and they had her out within the hour.... neighbour still didn't show up.
> 
> I'm so very glad we've found her - but it raises a lot of questions. Also, we'll be calling the RSPCA (PETA) on this neighbour because he has cages and cages of poultry scattered around his "home" (more like a dump) in appauling condition with many dead birds in the cages and it smells rank/sick.


I'm so glad you found Lulu! I hope your neighbor cleans up their yard. Poor animals. 

Vicki


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

So very sorry about the tragic loss of your kitten...


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Sad news, Toby passed away this morning. We are so sad. The kids are in school and don't know yet. That's going to be so hard, telling them.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words. Paul, I hope you find your kitty.
> 
> Vicki


Oh, Vicki. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Aw, man...I am so, so sorry...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Vicky so sorry.
We are contantly watching for rubber bands on the floor.
Cats like to play with them but can swallow them and it can lead to the same result.  My wife and daughter do a lot of sewing and embroidery and they are always watching for stray pieces of thread.

We all love our fur friends.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

So sorry about the sad news.    My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all. We are very sad, but we know Toby is happy where he's at.

And we're giving lots of love to the other two fur-kids in the house.

Vicki


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about poor little Toby.   The loss of a pet is so hard. All the best to your family, Vicki.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Our youngest cat is very sick. We took him to our vet on Thursday after he'd been throwing up for two days. The vet looked him over, poked his belly and said he had gas. He gave him some gas medicine and told us he'd be better in a few days. I don't want to talk bad about the guy, he's like 100, but we're never going there again.
> 
> The next day we called the feline hospital in the city about 1/2 from us and they said they couldn't take him until Monday (today). He got a lot worse over the weekend. He was not eating and only sipping a little water. He also developed diarrhea. So this morning we called the feline hospital and they said they were full until Wednesday. We told them he was very sick. They still wouldn't take him. We said he'd be dead by Wednesday. That's when they referred us to another cat hospital.
> 
> ...


Let me tell you, that's a lousy vet. Cats do not usually throw up unless they're very sick. They will throw up hair balls but that's about it. Your Toby must have something else wrong with him. I hope it's not serious. Poor little thing. I've got two cats and love them dearly so I know how you feel.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh no, so sorry Vicki!  

I've never thought about things like that happening.  I've actually given big rubber bands to my cat to play with because he enjoys it.  I'll be a lot more careful now.  He actually once swallowed a long icicle from a Christmas tree.  It was...ahhm...sticking out of his behind for a few days while the whole thing worked its way out of his system.  I was a lot more careful about those things after that.  I didn't realize just how dangerous it could have been.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Cats are so prone to swallowing strings and thread and it's hard to keep it completely away from them. Another thing they like is dental floss. (I actually read this in a dental magazine - my hubby is a dentist.) I'm always careful to throw mine away in a lidded trash can because the little buggers will dig it out if they get a chance.

I agree that the original vet should have done more, and am appalled that you had trouble finding a vet to take him to on an emergency basis.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your kitten, Victorine. It's heart-breaking to lose a pet.


----------

